# Need advice on an external pump.



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I need an external pump for my 180 gallon display with approx 50 gallon sump.
And there will be 10' of head pressure. I have 2 mp 40s for flow, so I won't need the pump for tank circulation. 
I will also tee off the pump to feed a couple reactors
What kind of GPH should I be looking for? And what brands do you recommend.
I don't mind paying extra for quality and customer service. I was thinking Iwaki but I'm pretty sure they are harder to get in Canada.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*pumps*

Something like this should work its also internal if needed

http://www.bigalspets.ca/mag-drive-utility-pump-model-9-5.html

They have smaller ones too. They almost never die.. Just replace thwbimpellwr when needed. But if you clean it every dew months its good for years


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I recommend a pressure rated pump to push that height as head loss from fittings do not impact significantly on flow.

I have an Iwaki running for 20years and aside from surface rust, it's still powering along like day 1.

They are pretty much special order from the aquarium trade channels nowadays.

With the weak $CDN, compare with CDN online and LFS instock prices for alternatives to a Japanese motor Iwaki 70RLT:

PanWorld 200PS
BlueLine 70 

They will give a flow rate [email protected]' but you will have to throttle it back (best to split to a manifold for reactors/back to sump) to get a 4-6x turnover rate. 

The Iwaki 55RLT, Panworld 150PS and BlueLine 55 will give you [email protected]'

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> I recommend a pressure rated pump to push that height as head loss from fittings do not impact significantly on flow.
> 
> I have an Iwaki running for 20years and aside from surface rust, it's still powering along like day 1.
> 
> ...


As WTAC says you need PanWorld 200PS or BlueLine 70. be ready to a noise.
I build a wall in the basement to shut the nosie from the pump. You also will need to build bypass like I did, because flow could be to much from these pump.
PanWorld 200PS will be not enough.
This is my old setup - tank in the living room and sump in the basement. ! 10' + 5' on horizontal.
the hole in the sump was already drilled, that is why intake is so high. It should sit lower



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

So let's say I had very little head pressure, and my sump was in the stand under the DT, and had separate pumps for reactors, how much GPH should the pump have? What kind of turnover should I be aiming for?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Basically you want a turnover rate in the 4 -6x range. Then look at the flow curves based on head height of the various pumps you are interested in.

For a sump in cabinet, I prefer to use sumbersible pumps for low noise emission. Fluval Sea, based on the Askol motor block, is a great pump that I have been liking lately.Quietest of submersible pumps of similar GPH range.

I'll leave the rest of the work up to you


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Use this calculator http://www.reefcentral.com/index.php/head-loss-calculator to figure out which pump size you need. Blueline/Panworld are the same pumps and both readily available with Panworld being a bit cheaper dollar wise for the same pump.

Turn over rate, you will want something that matches your skimmer as best as you can.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

ohdino said:


> Turn over rate, you will want something that matches your skimmer as best as you can.


In that case... Vertex Alpha170


----------

